

Analysis of Body Position of Cattle Using Google Earth - m_for_monkey
http://www.futilitycloset.com/2012/02/14/beef-tack/

======
m_for_monkey
The paper:

[http://www.pnas.org/content/105/36/13451.full.pdf&title=...](http://www.pnas.org/content/105/36/13451.full.pdf&title=Magnetic%20alignment%20in%20grazing%20and%20resting%20cattle%20and%20deer)

